
HN Premii App is now native for iOS and Android - aram
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/hacker-news-yc/id713733435
======
aram
For anyone wondering what's this about, this is the link to the site:

[http://hn.premii.com/](http://hn.premii.com/)

It has been a subject of several discussions here. Even though originally a
web app, it provides a much better/smoother/better looking experience than
most of the HN apps for both iOS and Android.

At least on iOS, the app allows you to continue reading where you left off.
This wasn't possible if you just added the app to the home screen in iOS for
example.

Also, Android app is here:

[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.premii.hn](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.premii.hn)

